# Got the cheese going.



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2018)

I haven't used the smoker in the last couple of months. And I was getting itchy to do something. So I got 6 pounds cheddar. And about 2 pounds of Cabot horseradish cheese. Going to go 4-5 hours with the A-maz-en tray with comp. blend pellets. Yum!


----------



## Braz (Nov 11, 2018)

That's gonna' be good.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 11, 2018)

Cabot horseradish is one of my favorites. Enjoy.

Chris


----------



## buzzy (Nov 11, 2018)

That been my same thoughts. Cheese smoking weather. Looks like u will have enough for awhile if u can stay away from it until it settles in


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2018)

Cabot horseradish cheese is a favorite of mine. And not easy to find. I bought the other 5 packs the store had. I'll smoke them up later. This load is done. Now to rest then vac seal tomorrow. The Cabot cheese came out great. Nice and smooth flavor and texture.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 14, 2018)

Cheese looks great!

My favorite is the Cabot hot habanero. Love it and it’s 10x better smoked. Give it a shot if you like hot stuff don’t think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Cheese looks great!
> 
> My favorite is the Cabot hot habanero. Love it and it’s 10x better smoked. Give it a shot if you like hot stuff don’t think you will be disappointed.



Yup! That one is also good. I've only been able to find it once though.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Nov 15, 2018)

Now that's alot of cheese!

Does the horseradish mellow out, or become more distinct as it ages with smoke?


----------



## Steve H (Nov 15, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Now that's alot of cheese!
> 
> Does the horseradish mellow out, or become more distinct as it ages with smoke?



It does become more distinct. I find this cheese to have a mellow horseradish taste to begin with. But, of course, taste is objective. Have you had this cheese before unsmoked?


----------



## ab canuck (Nov 15, 2018)

Cheese looks great. Like on that. I have never heard of or tried horseradish cheese, That has me intrigued and wanting to try some. Going to have to start looking up here. My next trip across the border isn't going to happen till next April, So I will add it to my list of things to pick up when down if I don't find it here.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 15, 2018)

The color looks great Steve.  I wish Horseradish was easier to find around here.  Love that stuff!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 15, 2018)

Boars head sells a white chedder horseradish . Check the deli counters if you see boars head advertised .


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2018)

Walmart carries Cabot cheese. Maybe they stock it. 

Chris


----------



## Steve H (Nov 16, 2018)

I get mine at Wegmans. They have Cabot cheese there. Though not always the Horseradish.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 18, 2018)

Steve, I hit the motherload.  A Publix down the street from me just started carrying Cabot.  And yes, even the horseradish!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 18, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Steve, I hit the motherload.  A Publix down the street from me just started carrying Cabot.  And yes, even the horseradish!



Nice!! Smoke some up. And let us know what you think if you haven't tried it already.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 18, 2018)

I just bought one stick to make sure I like it smoked.  In the WSM with apple dust as we speak.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 19, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I just bought one stick to make sure I like it smoked.  In the WSM with apple dust as we speak.


 Let us know how you liked it.


----------

